# LFTS 10/30/19



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

a helpful hint with dealing with the rain. NEVER tuck goretex pants into knee-high rubber boots. Learned that one last year, hunting sheetwater for ducks in a driving rain.


----------



## hbt (Jan 27, 2007)

Th


DEDGOOSE said:


> That's what ma dubbed it


Thanks for the backup DEDGOOSE


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

R.J.M. said:


> I’ve use an old pair of waders - (boot leaked so they were removed ) for turkey hunting and they worked great
> Don’t see why this wouldn’t work for deer hunting . Neoprene does have some weight to them .


My first job was for a veterinarian who served in New Jersey during Vietnam war doing animal research. He told me a hunting story about using rubber nerve gas suits to “body boot” by kneeling in the water up to his neck among the decoys. Claimed it was hard not to get hit by goose poop falling from the sky as he came up shooting!

Would not like to be wearing one of those and join the “sharted” thread!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Macs13 said:


> Hey guys. I have another beginner question. I know that nobody *prefers* to sit in the rain, but how do the deer feel about it? I got rained on all last weekend and I was in the woods/field for over 24 total hours. While it was raining, I had no action. It was only during the breaks in rain that I saw deer BUT I'm allowing for the fact that it seemed to stop raining during morning and evening times and that's generally best for deer. My schedule dictates tonight as being my best chance to get out for the next week but if it's sleeting, are the deer just bedded down?
> 
> Also, I just got one of those solo tree climbers that has the braided cable around the tree and the v at the bottom that digs into the bark to secure you up there.... Will that still be safe to use in garbage weather?
> 
> ...


Deer prefer to eat vs empty bellies.
Every so many hours depending on food source and digestibility they reload.
Maybe only a short stretch and a few bites and a few yards covered.
Or a full fledged feeding...

Without hunting pressure they move more. Even in foul weather.
For every weather condition ,over the years deer can be found moving.

Today is a day where still hunting can pay off.
It takes practice to get in the "zone" and it's easy to burn out and miss seeing a bedded deer.
Sllllloow-ly does it.
There are deer that use umbrellas.
More than once I've tracked them from white pine to white pine , and have caught then under spruce , cedars ,and found where the bedded in Christmas trees too.

Pressured deer don't applaud the disadvantage of precipitation. But they go where they please unless pressure exists.
Less movement if they hear the truck and know some one is around.

With a long period of rain or snow they will break out. Not from boredom , but being well rested and ready to browse.

When a first good snow hits , some deer seem conscientious of leaving tracks. After a day or two they are over it , though still mindful of their backtrails as ever ,not knowing we can't track them by scent.

But like all conditions and deer reactions there are exceptions.
Hunt those exceptions and there's always a hunt.

When an extended period of weather breaks or changes occur hunt those changes. Slightly in advance of ,during,after...It depends on where you are hunting.
Today I'd treat like a snow event and hunt in/near a cedar bottom.
(Anybody got a cedar bottom needing hunted by one more hunter? L.o.l..)
Heavy cover or ag. corners or edges nearby should see browsing when deer get antsy.
Depends on their level of humans stirring about concern.
With bucks dogging doe , cover is where a non feeding doe can try to scrape off / discourage/lose a buck. Yesterdays road trip showed no deer in the open or near open. 
Means cover was being used. Had edges been checked , deer likely would have been bedded in or near them.

But if you are on your game and it's time to hunt. Hunt in whatever weather exists.
The deer are still there. Listening best they can. And watching. Scenting ability may be reduced. But don't count on it.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

With rain gear I stay pretty dry except for hands. Still it's not very comfortable. I leave the small backpack home and go w/o. Might give an umbrella a try. I don't think light rain bothers deer at all. At the last house I noticed whenever the rain stopped, they'd be out.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Waif said:


> When a first good snow hits , some deer seem conscientious of leaving tracks.


Deer are smart but do not believe this smart.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Watching it rain right now. Not sure it's worth going out in it.





Macs13 said:


> I just had another thought. Anybody ever don your waders for a tree sit? They keep me dry in a river so they should work in a tree, right? Throw the rain coat on for the top half and bingo bango!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sure. A couple weeks ago I did as I had to wade a stream with my climber to check out a spot. Biggest downside is when you are all strapped in and realize you have to pee.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

If I didn't have to worry about a wet ass I'd be out !! Who ever is out good luck, almost perfect, rain no rain, rain no rain.. they're going to move. Have a feeling some hammers are going to hit the dirt today


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

riverman said:


> Deer are smart but do not believe this smart.


When weather breaks / a snow ends , deer should be more active. 
When they are not ,why is that?

Tracking them after early snows has for me anyways been a cover oriented thing.
Often with the backtrail upwind when a bed is chosen. (No, that's not only weather related ,but more often the reaction to conditions.)

Most telling has been foot placement in areas with the option of snow ,or no snow where it takes a deer effort to avoid snow. 
Call me crazy. Deer I've followed around probably have too.
One doe tiptoed carefully from state land minding her feet onto to private until gaining low pines in the morning after a heavy snow event. Had I not cut her track crossing the road I'd have had no idea she had been through.
Guess you'd need to have seen her work/tracks choosing her route.
I caught her bedded about a hundred and fifty yards into those pines on the edge with the only tracks seen were back where she crossed the road and under the first couple pines before I backed out and swung ahead guessing what she was up to.

About a seven foot shot with a rifle.
Hair on one boot from when she landed about two foot in front of me after the launch from her bed. 

Should have been other deer around too , but they were not in the open. Even the night before.
Where they were would have been an educated guess. Getting to them ,then somehow getting a shot , a whole nother deal.
A couple days later ,traffic was back to "normal" with plenty of nigh time sign.
Not the barometer at play....But repeated year after year.

I'd rather see snow two or more days before a hunt ,than to hunt the first snow that holds tracks for that reason.
Forced to , cover would be the site.


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

bmoffit said:


> Waiting for it to slow down a little for a mid day sit. But the morning wasn’t a total loss
> 
> View attachment 449351


36 likes for pictures of fish in a Whitetail forum??
Are you paying people to like your posts? 










#motdean'sabitteroldman


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Waif said:


> When weather breaks / a snow ends , deer should be more active.
> When they are not ,why is that?
> 
> Tracking them after early snows has for me anyways been a cover oriented thing.
> ...


Damn, a 7ft shot!? Just point and squeeze! Lol

I've had some close shots, but never THAT close. 

I did get kicked in the head by a doe that jumped over me while bow hunting in a dead fall. That was exciting. 

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

motdean said:


> 36 likes for pictures of fish in a Whitetail forum??
> Are you paying people to like your posts?
> 
> View attachment 449411
> ...


Most deer hunters are fisherman...but lots of fisherman don't deer hunt. Always like me some fish porn!!!!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

hbt said:


> Th
> 
> 
> Thanks for the backup DEDGOOSE


That's the first I've ever heard it called that....but I got the same stuff.
I also got to the clinic and got my antibiotics.

I was thinking of going out last night, but thought I couldn't make my cough into a buck grunt....We will see what the trailcam says about my choice to stay in.

Hope ya feel better!


----------



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

motdean said:


> 36 likes for pictures of fish in a Whitetail forum??
> Are you paying people to like your posts?
> 
> View attachment 449411
> ...


And a 2 page conversation about waders. LFTS has jumped the shark


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Waif said:


> Deer prefer to eat vs empty bellies.
> Every so many hours depending on food source and digestibility they reload.
> Maybe only a short stretch and a few bites and a few yards covered.
> Or a full fledged feeding...
> ...


Thanks for the wealth of info. I'm getting things around now. Hope to be up in a tree by 4. I have to give myself time to figure this tree climber without falling to an untimely demise. 

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Thanks for the wealth of info. I'm getting things around now. Hope to be up in a tree by 4. I have to give myself time to figure this tree climber without falling to an untimely demise.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Try to find a somewhat soft tree, some wood is so hard you may slip back down the tree a foot or two when it's dry out. When you attach your stand at the base of the tree put it on at a slightly upward angle, as you get higher you will level out. Last but not least tie the top and bottom together, not much worse than being 20' in the air sitting on the rail of your stand. Trust me.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Guess I got it too warm in my blind just had to kill about 8 wasps. No deer since the 2 young bucks this morning .


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Try to find a somewhat soft tree, some wood is so hard you may slip back down the tree a foot or two when it's dry out. When you attach your stand at the base of the tree put it on at a slightly upward angle, as you get higher you will level out. Last but not least tie the top and bottom together, not much worse than being 20' in the air sitting on the rail of your stand. Trust me.


beech trees and climbers are a cautious mix at best. Thrown in some precip, no thanks. Thin smooth skinned oaks and poplars too.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

spikekilla said:


> And a 2 page conversation about waders. LFTS has jumped the shark


Save it for a rainy day, I guess...
<----<<<


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Joe Archer said:


> Save it for a rainy day, I guess...
> <----<<<


And mid week on the cusp of the rut. We're like a bunch of guys cabin bound and itching for the weather to break.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Skibum said:


> And mid week on the cusp of the rut. We're like a bunch of guys cabin bound and itching for the weather to break.


Tell me about it! Look up "U-S-E-L-E-S-S" in the dictionary, and all you will find is a picture of me! 
Counting down the minutes until I head north for a 16 day binge hunt! 
<----<<<


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

motdean said:


> 36 likes for pictures of fish in a Whitetail forum??
> Are you paying people to like your posts?
> 
> View attachment 449411
> ...


Don’t be a hater!!! You know I’d be in a tree if I thought it was worth it!!! So put away your jealousy and go hack up a lung!!!
#sickasadog


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Joe Archer said:


> Counting down the minutes until I head north for a 16 day binge hunt!


Me too. Friday is my last work day. Then Big Louie's peril gets real.

Somewhere, Big Louie is laughing.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Think I'm heading back out. Looks like a new guy has moved in and I like him.  Ignore the date and time stamp. Old cam that has issues.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Try to find a somewhat soft tree, some wood is so hard you may slip back down the tree a foot or two when it's dry out. When you attach your stand at the base of the tree put it on at a slightly upward angle, as you get higher you will level out. Last but not least tie the top and bottom together, not much worse than being 20' in the air sitting on the rail of your stand. Trust me.


Bwahaha my live post a few days ago is exactly what happened I was 35 ft up clangity clang as bottom goes down. Thank goodness I was in HS playing football lifting and got down slimy popple. Today I'd a died


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

sniper said:


> The walk out to the stand in waders is an uncomfortable sweaty thought. If you don’t where them to the stand than your getting wet anyways. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


If u hunt and fish in Michigan you Should have goretex works great let’s moisture out also so you don’t get the dampness inside so simple a caveman can do it!


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Settled in in Livingston co. Light rain and nw wind. Sitting between some bedding in the cover hoping to catch one cruising through.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Dish7 said:


> Me too. Friday is my last work day. Then Big Louie's peril gets real.
> 
> Somewhere, Big Louie is laughing.


Dish be like.... WELP


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

old graybeard said:


> Think I'm heading back out. Looks like a new guy has moved in and I like him.  Ignore the date and time stamp. Old cam that has issues.
> View attachment 449435
> View attachment 449437


Double Mainer? Nice set & good luck!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Last but not least tie the top and bottom together, not much worse than being 20' in the air sitting on the rail of your stand. Trust me.


That !! When I could walk my climber was one of my favorites. 
Partied at a buddy's and showed off for girls doing 360s on the bike.. well to many beers and a whipe out later, broken ankle, BUT didn't take care of it for 4 days... AFTER I had to fall 20+' because the bottom section fell off while climbing up . Ouch ! That sucked. Needless to say a rope attached the two after that


----------



## ARROWPORT (Feb 24, 2017)

Can someone please tell me what "LFTS" actually stands for? I know what it is... But don't know the acronym.


----------



## ratherboutside (Mar 19, 2010)

ARROWPORT said:


> Can someone please tell me what "LFTS" actually stands for? I know what it is... But don't know the acronym.


Live From The Stand

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Greenkingsalmon (May 1, 2017)

ratherboutside said:


> Live From The Stand
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


What was final outcome for Seweys deer never seen a final note ???


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Forky just stood up and stretched his legs for a few before bedding back down. Apparently he’s been 35 yards from me this whole time. Didn’t even know he was there.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

old graybeard said:


> Think I'm heading back out. Looks like a new guy has moved in and I like him.  Ignore the date and time stamp. Old cam that has issues.
> View attachment 449435
> View attachment 449437


Ats a beefy one!


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

Deer were moving great this morning in that steady, light rain. Three bucks, but the only shooter stayed out of range. First 2 dogging a doe at daylight right past me and the shooter cruising at 10:30.
Back at it in Barry county. Aim small, miss small.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

New location tonight. Setup about 60 yards inside a field edge. Seen a shooter now the last 3 sits in 3 different trees but the cards haven’t played out yet, let’s hope tree 4 plays out.


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Back out in Ottawa with my son , seen 6 different bucks last night but all stayed out of his range so we brought the decoy tonight


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> Think I'm heading back out. Looks like a new guy has moved in and I like him.  Ignore the date and time stamp. Old cam that has issues.
> View attachment 449435
> View attachment 449437


You get some great pics! Now go stick an arrow thru him


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

A Bobcat just walked right under my stand!! I love seeing those things. I could have spit on it, right under me!!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

In stand western Isabella county heavy mist right now but can't get them from the couch right good luck all

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Go Lions!!!! said:


> Most deer hunters are fisherman...but lots of fisherman don't deer hunt. Always like me some *fish porn!!!!*


I prefer horn porn!!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Jimbo 09 said:


> That wasn’t worth it. Soaked to the skin only to see one little 4 point.


I agree I saw one fawn and that was it.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

RMH said:


> We always use a grade level to set all the tripod stands at Rancho Farmlegend's. Lock-ons and climbers are eyeballed on trees that have a lean.
> View attachment 449563
> 
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That’s old school.. bust out the laser:lol:


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

It was a beautiful day above the bridge. I did chores instead of hunting. Heading out to do my last spotlight survey of the year in about 45 minutes. 

Killing time instead of deer.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Greenkingsalmon said:


> What was final outcome for Seweys deer never seen a final note ???


No further update from my last post in the 10/28 LFTS thread unfortunately. Decision has been made to not pursue further, many factors around that, and I’m having a hard time with it. It’s my first loss of a deer that I’m sure is dead, I’ve only hit one other deer before that I didn’t recover but know for certain lived.

I’ve certainly learned a lot from this, if that can count for anything. But, at the same time it’s about to be the best time of year to be in the deer woods and I’m just not excited or motivated to get back out there right now. I’m burning one of my buck tags for that deer, and will probably take a few more days off before I get back to it. I appreciate all the support and well wishes over the past few days. I’ll be lurking and wishing everyone good luck on the upcoming hunts, I’ll join LFTS again soon enough.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sewey said:


> No further update from my last post in the 10/28 LFTS thread unfortunately. Decision has been made to not pursue further, many factors around that, and I’m having a hard time with it. It’s my first loss of a deer that I’m sure is dead, I’ve only hit one other deer before that I didn’t recover but know for certain lived.
> 
> I’ve certainly learned a lot from this, if that can count for anything. But, at the same time it’s about to be the best time of year to be in the deer woods and I’m just not excited or motivated to get back out there right now. I’m burning one of my buck tags for that deer, and will probably take a few more days off before I get back to it. I appreciate all the support and well wishes over the past few days. I’ll be lurking and wishing everyone good luck on the upcoming hunts, I’ll join LFTS again soon enough.


I missed the post and have no idea what happened. Did you take a poor shot? Fluke? What ever happened don’t beat yourself up too bad. It happens to the best of us. It’s definitely a terrible feeling for sure and frustrating. But this is the time of year we all look forward too. Learn from whatever mistakes were made and get back after it. Don’t let it keep you out of the stand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update. It takes a lot to post about your arrow before you find a deer. And it's also tough enough to lose a deer but also have every MS member judge you. I hope you can get back in the stand soon.

"Never regret. If it's good, it's wonderful. If it's bad, it's an experience"


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Its happened to all of us Sewey at one time or another. Try to learn from it and get back out there.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sewey said:


> No further update from my last post in the 10/28 LFTS thread unfortunately. Decision has been made to not pursue further, many factors around that, and I’m having a hard time with it. It’s my first loss of a deer that I’m sure is dead, I’ve only hit one other deer before that I didn’t recover but know for certain lived.
> 
> I’ve certainly learned a lot from this, if that can count for anything. But, at the same time it’s about to be the best time of year to be in the deer woods and I’m just not excited or motivated to get back out there right now. I’m burning one of my buck tags for that deer, and will probably take a few more days off before I get back to it. I appreciate all the support and well wishes over the past few days. I’ll be lurking and wishing everyone good luck on the upcoming hunts, I’ll join LFTS again soon enough.


Hey it's part of bowhunting and most of us have been in the same situation somewhere along the way. Quit beating yourself up over it and get back on the horse. If your not learning along the way then what's the sense in it. Prime time is here and your not going to get one on the couch. Best of luck to you.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Sat dark to dark today. 3 different spikes a doe and a fawn. Sewey te only way you failed is if you learned nothing and I do not believe that is the case. We've all been there.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

ArrowFlinger said:


> The bigger the tree the tighter you will need to start the cable, because it will narrow a lot more as you ascend.
> Start out with such an extreme angle that you can barely get on at the base of the tree. By the time you get to your desired height you should be level.
> 
> The next trick is figuring out how much higher to set your seat. Too high and you will dig into your thigh. too low and you will feel crunched and it is harder to pull back for your shot.
> ...


OMG I figured out that the bottom piece is for more than just climbing after about an hour of the sling seat digging into my thighs just like you said. I'll remember that next time!

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Sewey said:


> No further update from my last post in the 10/28 LFTS thread unfortunately. Decision has been made to not pursue further, many factors around that, and I’m having a hard time with it. It’s my first loss of a deer that I’m sure is dead, I’ve only hit one other deer before that I didn’t recover but know for certain lived.
> 
> I’ve certainly learned a lot from this, if that can count for anything. But, at the same time it’s about to be the best time of year to be in the deer woods and I’m just not excited or motivated to get back out there right now. I’m burning one of my buck tags for that deer, and will probably take a few more days off before I get back to it. I appreciate all the support and well wishes over the past few days. I’ll be lurking and wishing everyone good luck on the upcoming hunts, I’ll join LFTS again soon enough.


It happens, shake it off, don’t burn that tag unless it’s on another buck! It’s terrible when it happens but it is part of the game. If ya fall off a bike ya don’t throw it away ya get up & get right back on!


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Sewey said:


> No further update from my last post in the 10/28 LFTS thread unfortunately. Decision has been made to not pursue further, many factors around that, and I’m having a hard time with it. It’s my first loss of a deer that I’m sure is dead, I’ve only hit one other deer before that I didn’t recover but know for certain lived.
> 
> I’ve certainly learned a lot from this, if that can count for anything. But, at the same time it’s about to be the best time of year to be in the deer woods and I’m just not excited or motivated to get back out there right now. I’m burning one of my buck tags for that deer, and will probably take a few more days off before I get back to it. I appreciate all the support and well wishes over the past few days. I’ll be lurking and wishing everyone good luck on the upcoming hunts, I’ll join LFTS again soon enough.



Performance expectations are good but you have to guard against being ruled by something you can't change. So, skip the penance to the degree you can. Get back in the woods and apply those lessons learned.

If you do take some time, use it to practice/maintain confidence in your abilities so that doubt doesn't follow you to your stand.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

Sewey said:


> No further update from my last post in the 10/28 LFTS thread unfortunately. Decision has been made to not pursue further, many factors around that, and I’m having a hard time with it. It’s my first loss of a deer that I’m sure is dead, I’ve only hit one other deer before that I didn’t recover but know for certain lived.
> 
> I’ve certainly learned a lot from this, if that can count for anything. But, at the same time it’s about to be the best time of year to be in the deer woods and I’m just not excited or motivated to get back out there right now. I’m burning one of my buck tags for that deer, and will probably take a few more days off before I get back to it. I appreciate all the support and well wishes over the past few days. I’ll be lurking and wishing everyone good luck on the upcoming hunts, I’ll join LFTS again soon enough.


That stinks but it sounds like you put in the time. Let the neighbors know and they may come across it and you may get the rack. Lots of people will be out starting the gun opener. I know a guy who shot one on November 14th right at dark. He tracked it that night. He came back
on the 15th in the middle of the day. I helped him track and I even looked the next day for him after I was done hunting but we never found it. The word was put out and the property 2 parcels over found him and got him his 8 point rack. With a pass through arrow and the blood on it its a dead deer.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Sewey said:


> No further update from my last post in the 10/28 LFTS thread unfortunately. Decision has been made to not pursue further, many factors around that, and I’m having a hard time with it. It’s my first loss of a deer that I’m sure is dead, I’ve only hit one other deer before that I didn’t recover but know for certain lived.
> 
> I’ve certainly learned a lot from this, if that can count for anything. But, at the same time it’s about to be the best time of year to be in the deer woods and I’m just not excited or motivated to get back out there right now. I’m burning one of my buck tags for that deer, and will probably take a few more days off before I get back to it. I appreciate all the support and well wishes over the past few days. I’ll be lurking and wishing everyone good luck on the upcoming hunts, I’ll join LFTS again soon enough.


I have lost a couple deer, you know what makes me feel better? Going out and killing one ASAP. We all feel bad when we lose game, but it happens. It has happened since the beginning of time. That deer could have just as easily been wiped out by a car. No need to get so down on yourself that you don't want to hunt. Get back in the stand and kill one! 

Good luck!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks again all for the support. I'm not spiraling into depression or moping around. I just expect better of myself, it's why I practice all year and shoot events like TAC to push the limits and challenge myself. The time off is mostly as mbrewer suggested, get some reps in and try to go through the shot process with that scenario in mind. I'll be back out, I have a doe tag to fill yet so that'll be the first thing I do given the opportunity.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Jimbo 09 said:


> That wasn’t worth it. Soaked to the skin only to see one little 4 point.


I don't know, deer get shot in the rain, and being out when it stops can be really good. Hindsight is a wonderful thing, but very end of October is never a bad time to be out. Plain ole time on stand pays off. Maybe you need some better rain gear too.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Dish7 said:


> Been in for 15 minutes. Two non shooter bucks just popped into the clover across the CRP from me. Great start.
> View attachment 450213


Are you behind two days? 

Nice deer, may even be in my personal "shooter" category. Very good start to the hunt.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Trout King said:


> Are you behind two days?


??? Never mind, didn't refresh my phone lol.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Dish7 said:


> ???


Does your blind double as a time machine?


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

U of M Fan said:


> Does your blind double as a time machine?


If it does I’d desperately like to borrow it


----------

